# Get a dog friend for V.?



## Flowerpower (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys! 

I am a first-time poster. Thank you in advance for your help! 

We have a 2-year-old female who at long last has a yard! Previously, we took her to dog day camp every week, where she gets to play with other four- and two-legged friends! It worked out great - she came home happy and tired! The only drawbacks are the expense and the drive time/transportation. We thought having a yard with shade, lawn and garage access would be the ticket, as long as we got her a friend to be her companion (in addition to exercise before we go to work in the morning, and then a run after work in the late afternoon). 

We three (Flower, my husband and myself) are a tight little group, and we have our routines down pat. Does it make more sense to continue taking her to a dog daycare - as we know that is a situation that works well - or would she be happier hanging out in her yard, with a compatible 4-legged friend? Thoughts??


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I say go for it. 

I have two female Vizslas and they are a riot together, throw in their lab friend from next door and all the "girlz" get to blow off some steam.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

I took the advise from Big Rick. I had waited for two years to get Maple she's now nine months ans we got Amber a couple of weeks ago. she's 3 months. This was a great move for us all. They are too much fun to watch together. It's like watching your toddlers play with each other.
The house proofing is never done!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Having one V is sometimes frustrating but mostly fun. Having two to feed off of each other is a riot. Although ours spend a lot of time lying around in the house (It's in the mid 90s in Central Florida) when they aren't resting they are constantly chasing each other, vying for the same toy or running around the back yard. They really make us happy!!!


----------



## Flowerpower (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys! 

We are sooooooo appreciative of your kind responses ... !! ... thank you! Since my post, we have indeed moved forward and Flower now has Max, a Vizsla/Boxer rescue mix (at least, that's what they say! Sure does have the Vizsla love-bug personality and energy, and the Boxer ears, but who knows what else is in the mix!). We figured an older male would be good for her, and so far, that's true! Funny though, you would NEVER know this guy is 6-years-old ... I do believe he can outlast Flower the 2-year-old! Boxers are also a high-energy breed, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised! As soon as I can figure out how to successfully add a picture, I will show you the two together. Max is one of those dogs who actually smiles, so I hope I can get a good one! Thanks again ... still haven't returned to work, so time will tell how well they do with the yard/garage deal during the day (they are indoor/outdoor pups when we are home ...) but looks like a good match for the moment!


----------

